# EV BUILDER EXPO AUCKLAND 8th May 2011 Auckland New Zealand



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

*UPDATE*

*Hello EV Builders members,*



The EV Builders Toyota Sera electric conversion is nearing ever closer to completion. The latest update is the motor installed as well and throttle system and electric brake system. We will be installing freshly painted bumpers by the end of the week. Then we are ready to begin wiring and installing batteries. It's an exciting project this conversion and we hope it excites you as much as it excites us! Check it out at www.evbuilders.com. We are Auckland based.

This year on the Sunday the 8th of May the EV Builders Team are running an EV Builders Fundraiser Expo at TAPAC theatre in Auckland. TAPAC is just opposite Auckland Zoo.This is to help us cover the cost of our controller, charger and cabling, and most important to help finish the documentary we are making of the conversion process. The day is planning out to be great event with two screenings of the 2006 documentary Who Killed The Electric Car as well as guest speakers and stalls. We will be adding a page to www.evbuilders.com shortly with an outline of the program for the day.

We are inviting all EV Builders and Electric vehicles owners including hybrids in Auckland to display there cars from approximately 12 to 5 pm on the Sunday so other EV enthusiasts and the general public can see a Electric Vehicles up close and personal. We will also be displaying our nearly completed Toyota Sera so you can see where we are at. If you would like to display your vehicle no matter the type or would like to display products or even talk at the event please contact us

[email protected] with the subject line EXPO. 

We look forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards

The EV Builders Team


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are having a sausage sizzle i think i can be convinced to show up!


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Will see what we can do.


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

What a great event, I just can't believe my luck in coming across it when visiting the zoo when down from Whangarei. I hope you have more events and would it be possible to message everyone on DIY EV next time as for some reason I missed this thread.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys. Not a bad effort for your first fundraising event and I hope you managed to raise plenty of money for the project. Great to make contact with other EV builders and those still planning and buying parts (like myself).

I hope you hold another event soon and I would really love to see more people attend. It was really dissapointing to hear how much it was going to cost to screen "Who Killed the Electric Car" but the documentary you did screen was still pretty good - even if most of the audience were already EV converts. Perhaps some more "agressive' advertising and promotion might crack the critical mass barrier for the next event.


All the best with the build - hopefully it will be runnning by the next event!


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Nick and co for nice words. Yeah we where very happy with it for a first attempt. It was hard work with mothers day on the same day and my wonderful work who should remain namless has a crap marketing department and pulled out on us at the last minute so we didn't get as much publicity as previously accounted for. Oh well... I think we learnt a lot and to the the public who did come who new nothing about EV's left converted asking me where they could get there car converted etc. If you want to see photo from event you can go HERE
I big thank you to everybody involved who brought there cars and who came to have a look. We really enjoyed putting it on and would like to do it again soon. Maybe once our EV is on the road and we can screen our doco at the next EXPO. Now if anyone would like to be interviewed for our doco please don't hesistate to contact us at www.evbuilders.com, our goal is all about spreading the word to public about EV's and keeping them informed.

We just have to get some batteries in the our conversion and decide on controller and charger and we will be driving past your very shortly.

Cheers
Theo


----------

